# Wounded Warrior Run BC, 2017 - HUGE Share



## tirediron (Feb 27, 2017)

Okay everyone, party's over.  I'm back!     As I have done for the last four years, I was once again privileged to travel with the Wounded Warrior Run BC as they ran the length of Vancouver Island over the course of seven days raising money and awareness for, and about PTSD.  It was an amazing journey with all kinds of weather, emotions and just plain old fun.  There was even a marriage proposal as our medic proposed to his girlfriend at the finish line!

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





9.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





12.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





13.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





14.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





15.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





16.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2017)

These are fantastic! Man that first one is great but I am out of votes this month. Very inspiring and I can feel your enthusiasm big time in these.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 28, 2017)

I love the story you've told through these.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 28, 2017)

The first shot is exceptional, front page stuff.  The women with the truck on her heels was good, the proposal was good and the hug with the salute captured a lot of emotion.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> These are fantastic! Man that first one is great but I am out of votes this month. Very inspiring and I can feel your enthusiasm big time in these.


Thanks JC!  It's an amazing event to be a [very small] part of!



symplybarb said:


> I love the story you've told through these.


Thank-you, Barb! 



Gary A. said:


> The first shot is exceptional, front page stuff.  The women with the truck on her heels was good, the proposal was good and the hug with the salute captured a lot of emotion.


Cheers, mate!  Coming from someone with your PJ background I am going to take that as high praise! 



ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set


Thanks, Logan!


----------



## baturn (Feb 28, 2017)

Outstanding! Again. Too bad that the timing of this and Navy Day at the Qualicum Legion conflict.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> These are fantastic! Man that first one is great but I am out of votes this month. Very inspiring and I can feel your enthusiasm big time in these.





Gary A. said:


> The first shot is exceptional, front page stuff.  The women with the truck on her heels was good, the proposal was good and the hug with the salute captured a lot of emotion.



First shot nominated.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2017)

baturn said:


> Outstanding! Again. Too bad that the timing of this and Navy Day at the Qualicum Legion conflict.


Thanks, Brian.  That is a shame, but...


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > These are fantastic! Man that first one is great but I am out of votes this month. Very inspiring and I can feel your enthusiasm big time in these.
> ...


Thank-you!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 28, 2017)

Excellent set and a well deserved POTM nomination


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2017)

Once again, you did a great job.   The first one is really exceptional, and there are esveral in the set that capture good emotion and action.    The proposal shot is so sweet, it could have been taken anywhere and conveyed terrific emotion.    

Great work!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set and a well deserved POTM nomination


Thanks Trev!



terri said:


> Once again, you did a great job.   The first one is really exceptional, and there are several in the set that capture good emotion and action.    The proposal shot is so sweet, it could have been taken anywhere and conveyed terrific emotion.
> 
> Great work!


Thanks Terri!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 1, 2017)

Decent set. #6 works best for me followed by #1.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 1, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Decent set. #6 works best for me followed by #1.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice set indeed.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2017)

Cheers!


----------

